# Floppy to USB on Embroidery Machines?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi guys

Many embroidery machines such as our Brother BAS 423 - (3 heads) are equipped with a floppy drive for loading the design files.

I know there are many Floppy to USB converters/emulators advertised on Ebay. They all look the same but are often described for a particular embroidery machine and hence the price rises accordingly.

I know a little about computers and how the floppy drive is attached to the motherboard using a ribbon cable to a 34way (I think) header. My question are:

1. Do the embroidery machines use the same 34 way header?
2. Is there any difference between the various floppy to USB converter/emulators advertised on Ebay e.g. is the one for a Tajima Neo the same as the one for the Brother?
3. Any other advice 

Cheers

John


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

I input .dst files to my Barudan with a floppy drive and it works just fine. Granted it takes a few seconds longer than a usb or cf card, but does that really matter?


----------



## jonmig (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi John you have to make sure that the port transmit/style is specifically for your machine ,I did a lot of searching to get the right floppy emulator unit ,we run a Tajima and the product that specifically works with the Neo's is branded by Richpeace from Japan it costs about £300-£400 and works faultlessly but one thing to remember is they can only read small capacity usb sticks formatted to FAT standards, similar to the floppys original characteristics


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Jonmig, you've explained why I need to get the right one 

For us, the convenience of having large numbers of files in one location accessible from the machine would be great. We've also found floppy disks to be very inconsistent and unreliable in operation.


----------



## jonmig (Aug 26, 2007)

If you email www.richpeace.com they will have exactly what you require John


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Done it already Jonmig via their contact form. 

Thanks

John


----------



## panika (Mar 20, 2013)

I have Brother BE-1204 and I used floppy disks too. Now I use com-port and it connect with laptop. I send designs from laptop to embr.machine with using SPOOLER. And it's really simple and comfortable. If you want I can tell you details! Write me.


----------



## RPKSPOON (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi Jonmig, Richpeace is from China. They started the USB to Floppy more than 10 years. Started the Floppy drive for paper tape machine simulation about 20 years ago.


----------



## jonmig (Aug 26, 2007)

RPKSPOON said:


> Hi Jonmig, Richpeace is from China. They started the USB to Floppy more than 10 years. Started the Floppy drive for paper tape machine simulation about 20 years ago.


hi RPKSPOON 
thanks yes I know,I purchased one of their units and it works beautifully ,I wasn't aware that they started the USB to floppy resolution 10 years ago ,it just goes to show that these are the guys you need to deal with


----------

